# February Pic of the Month Comp.



## harrigab

Let's see what february's pics are like ;D, just a reminder, 2 pics maximum per member and pics entered are to be taken in february (this year lol).


----------



## emilycn

Lua gets excited for the Super Bowl ...


----------



## WireyV

Happy Dog


----------



## getsome

emilycn said:


> Lua gets excited for the Super Bowl ...


She must have been a Broncos fan. 
~B


----------



## Lyndam

I'm going early with this one but Ruby Molly and I loved the February sun.


----------



## Laika

Second trip to the snow on Feb 1st. Managed to find some fresh powder


----------



## solefald

Good Hair Day


----------



## getsome

Commencing with face-melting cuteness in 3...2...1...

Happy Valentine's Day. Wink wink!


How about this mug?


~B


----------



## Bronson

1) Where's Waldo, Vizsla style...

2) Morning beverage


----------



## Caleb

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum. Great advice on here.....

Here is my 6 month pup after puppy school. ...


----------



## harrigab

welcome along Caleb, look forward to more pics of your pup


----------



## Joe c.

Bruno (aka artic cat)


----------



## jdiazm73

Hello all,

First post in the forums, here is Honey (15 months) enjoying Florida weather before we came back to the polar vortex in Minnesota.


----------



## Dee72

Sleeping with flaps up.


----------



## redbirddog

My first picture isn't about my two Vizslas in the foreground as much as the RAIN! Here in California, the rain is the best thing we've seen in MANY months. We are in the worse drought in our state's history.
Let it rain! I have no problem walking the dogs in a monsoon. They love it with their four paw drive. My two leg drive makes it interesting at times.
8)
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/02/a-walk-in-rain-finally.html


----------



## Laika

Playing in the snow on this lazy Saturday. Love this face


----------



## yv0nne

I need to make a point to come around here more often!! Here's Penn enjoying an indoor day because why is it still winter?!!!
Testing out my newest, most fun lens to date  Liking it for sure so far!


Reddog by yjessome, on Flickr


----------



## hcrowder

Penny, mid yawn.


----------



## redbirddog

Rain, mud and a squirrel in a tree. Doesn't get much better for a pair of Hungarian Pointers.
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith

If this keeps up ! getting a dog sled 4 PIKE !


----------



## lilyloo

This was taken with my phone, so it isn't the greatest. Ruby snuck up onto the couch the other day while I was washing dishes. She looked so cute that I didn't have the heart to be too upset with her!


----------



## JessicaUK89

Pepper having a lazy Sunday morning..

She loves to snuggle in the duvet on these cold winter mornings  only 13 weeks old and looks at the size of those paws! Cheeky chops 🐾


----------



## Hbomb

Here's H up Rodneys pillar in the shropshire hills. We've had loads of rain lately and the rivers have burst their banks.

Herc has started lifting his front paw in a camp way for photos which we think is really funny!


----------



## tknafox2

This is Mr.Ferguson's "Last" Box.... our resident dog trainer say's NO MORE!
I guess if dogs have this kind of mouth experience, they transfer it to the bird, and can either shake them? Tear them apart?? or eat them?? OH well, Sorry Fergy... It was fun while it lasted.... We all need to grow up :'(

http://youtu.be/_iEcF6Hqkb8


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

tknafox2 said:


> This is Mr.Ferguson's "Last" Box.... our resident dog trainer say's NO MORE! ...


Oh, no ... he was having so much fun!

Great video - well framed & good length. I watched others of yours on YouTube - very good. The one of Fergy racing around Pearl would be a good one for the "So you think that you want a Vizsla" genre. <G>

The one on the beach caught my attention for how steady it was while you were moving. How'd you do that?

Bob


----------



## JessicaUK89

Our second picture for February...

Pepper graduated her Puppy Foundation class tonight. I have attached a picture of her looking very proud of herself below


----------



## Joe c.

Taking A break from the great outdoors


----------



## CatK

Hard to believe that sweet-faced vizsla puppies turn into these gorgeous noble-faced dogs.

Beautiful, all of them.


----------



## einspänner

yv0nne, Penny's eyes melt me like butter EVERY SINGLE TIME. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Hbomb

well done Penny- clever girl


----------



## cottonpeonie

What's that mum.. I'm not allowed on the bed.......


----------



## tknafox2

That is so funny... Fergy lays around just like that, with his head cranked 90 o angle to his body... how can that possibly be comfortable???


----------



## yv0nne

einspänner said:


> yv0nne, Penny's eyes melt me like butter EVERY SINGLE TIME. Absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks so much  I always try to make them the focal point of her photos as I think Vizzy's have stunning eyes!


----------



## Rick

Meg + toy...


----------



## Kafka

We went to a friend's farm in Red Bluff, CA. It was beautiful and Kafka had the best time of her life.
Here she is barking at a bird in the tree and her with a happy smile. 
She slept the whole ten hour drive back, the night and this morning she was still sleepy.

Edit: I forgot to mention that she almost killed one of the chickens. I was able to grab her just in time and all she had was a mouth full of feathers! Phew..very close!


----------



## Coya

Coya exploring the yard in one of the MANY storms we've had this winter...


----------



## stefanessa

Jax 9 months old!


----------



## Coya

2nd picture. Coya catching a snowball  My boyfriend had some fun with this one


----------



## hcrowder

Caught Penny mid shake. Little girl hates being wet from rain but loves the shower.


----------



## jjohnson

Gus likes to make his little human sister laugh, and is willing to do it no matter the cost to his pride


----------



## AlmaPup

Spring is slowly coming to our park


----------



## OttosMama

Otto last weekend in the fresh snow 😊


----------



## Lyndam

Ruby posing


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Watching the boat ramp at our fish camp, waiting for her daddy to come in.


----------



## chrispycrunch

Thick as thieves


----------



## born36

Here is a late entry. This is why I love owning a V. They might drag you out of bed early but it means you get to see things like this.


----------



## OttosMama

I couldn't agree more, *born36*! Beautiful sunrise!


----------



## DougAndKate

More Snow, just about sick of it at this point...


----------



## Hbomb

Our 2nd entry:

He does this but refuses to jump in the back of the car


----------



## sniper john

From Dash's Hunting Retriever Test yesterday. A candid shot taken while lining the camera up for the timer.


----------



## OttosMama

Here is our second entry, this time on a warmer outing over this past weekend.


----------



## MilesMom

The boys have been busy traveling with us and training for our upcoming 50k! I usually post pictures of them in action/ on their adventures, but here are two of them relaxing and being sweet 

They love being in their blankies!


----------



## samkins

Here is my little man Moose! He loves to watch TV with mom and just relax....


----------



## einspänner

Two modes of the V: Control and Chaos


----------



## harrigab

I liked the vid too einspanner  
Not had a chance for a good pic of Ruby this month, but we're away on a grouse pointing exercise tomorrow so fingers crossed...ohh..I can't cross my fingers at the moment lol!


----------



## LokiV

Another late entry. Taken with only a few hours of February to go, here in NZ. This is 10 week old Loki, settling in on my lap for the evening.


----------



## CatK

My two piccies! Morris is really starting to fill out  

This is him sat on a chair feeling sorry for himself when he had kennel cough, and him looking pretty pleased with the situation on his first off leash trip out since he's been better.


----------

